# Stuck in Rome because of Volcanic Ash



## Geraldine2 (17 Apr 2010)

Hello,

A person has been stuck in Rome since Wednesday morning.  If anyone has travelled from Rome to Ireland either by bus or train, could you possibly  indicate a simple way of returning to Ireland without having to change trains or buses etc. or give me some idea of where to start searching.

Thanks.


----------



## Stephanno (17 Apr 2010)

Hi Geraldine,

I'd say that some changes are inevitable. I'll start with Eurolines that has a coach service between Rome and Dublin or Cork with changes in Milan, Paris and London.
I've never used their services but I've always been fascinated by this measn of transport


----------



## oldnick (17 Apr 2010)

If that person is actually in Rome at present then it may be easier for him/her to find out how to get home than for you in Ireland. There are countless travel agencies in central Rome, as well as the information office at Termini Station - all with English speaking staff. Travel agents now closed however till Monday am.

Anyway, some hints..
*Buses *- best company is eurolines.com -buses from rome to most big European cities
-Paris, London etc. You can book on web site.
But there are other bus companies if the person in Rome -its just that I've found Eurolines quite good.
*Trains -* there are direct Rome-London services, but only once daily and very dear . Also several a day to paris ,chamnge on to London or Cherburg/Roscoff for ferry connection.
I advise you to immediatly rfeer to seat61.com -masses of useful information for train travel in Itakly and out of it.
But I repeat - he/she must get down to the station now to see how the situation is.

However, at present, all intercity trains and ferries are very very full across Europe for obvious reasons. 
I dont know bus situation but can guess its the same.

Personally -I'd advise either the bus - or cheaper slower trains from rome to French coast. Twice as slow, some changes - but perhaps less full than the fast international trains. (and frankly, more interesting than nonstop pricey trains)

Nobody can give accurate advice on the travel siutuation at present in europe.
Whatever one's experience in travelling around Europe it is now different in the last few days with a million people each day not getting flights.

I'm dealing with it for three days. Its horrible. Best way to deal with is acceptance that this could last for days and that your Rome person must take things piano-piano.

P.S. buseireann are putting on extra buses to London -plus extra roscoff ferry laid on to get hundreds of stranded Irish over there waiting at port.

P.P.S. irish consulate in rome usually quite helpful, but overwhelmed at present.


----------



## Geraldine2 (17 Apr 2010)

Thanks a lot for your replies.

I am  situated in Rome.  He has found a group of people who are hiring a bus from Rome to Calais, which would be great.  

The problem now is to get from Calais to Ireland without too much hazzle.

I'm worried because he is alone and has no experience of foreign travel.


----------



## babaduck (17 Apr 2010)

He could go Calais to Dover, a bus from Dover to London & then coach to Holyhead/ferry home.  Nick  - what do you think?  This bring me back to the days of selling Stena/Euroline packages with you!!


----------



## Geraldine2 (17 Apr 2010)

Babaduck,

Thanks for replying. The ferry from Calais to Dover is full.  The only solution would be to take the one from Cherbourg to Rosslare.  The problem is how to get from Calais to Cherbourg.  Does anyone know what kind of transport there might be and how long timewise it would take?


----------



## sputnik11 (17 Apr 2010)

Hi there,
can you give me any info on the bus being hired in Rome to get to Calais.
I have 2 friends trying to get home I'm trying to help
thanks


----------



## sunrock (17 Apr 2010)

Stay put. Look at the thread "top tips for rome" a few threads down in this section.


----------



## liamodalaigh (18 Apr 2010)

hello. Any info or room left on this bus? Stuck in rome with my girlfriend, we're irish working in uk need to get back asap, not many options........... thanks


----------



## Geraldine2 (18 Apr 2010)

Sputnik11 and liamodalaigh - so sorry, but it seems the bus is full as it's only a small 15 seater bus.

Why don't you get together with other people and hire a similar one. I believe there are many people in the same  predicament here in Rome and the situation doesn't seem to have changed at all.


----------



## danskamerica (18 Apr 2010)

*Rome to UK*

Hi there,

If there are any ideas\suggestions for getting from rome to the UK we (2 of us) would be well up for it - we need to get back to the UK ASAP... so if you're looking to share a ride\car hire or have tips for getting to the uk it would be greatly appreciated! Cheers xx


----------



## rebel (18 Apr 2010)

Hi there,

looking to get back to dublin asap. anybody know of a quick way of getting back either by train or sharing a ride.


----------



## danskamerica (18 Apr 2010)

*a ride*

would definitely be up for sharing a ride if we can hire a car??


----------



## rebel (18 Apr 2010)

We have tried Europcar and Hertz and they are booked out, not sure of other companies to use? Other alternative is to get a few more people and hire a mini bus??


----------



## k&d (18 Apr 2010)

have you been looking at the RTE website with live travel updates - some people mentioned buses from italy with seats free. 

Hiring a car may be tricky as you will have huge charge for collection in another country. 

good luck


----------



## defthand11 (19 Apr 2010)

Hi, stuck in Rome, on my Jack jones since Friday, wanrting to get back to the UK. Anybody need people to share, cars, mini buses, coaches tandem bicycle? Defthand


----------



## Gemmacleary (19 Apr 2010)

*stuck in rome*

i would be up for getting a hire bus to Uk i am too in Rome needing to get back home


----------



## aislingp (20 Apr 2010)

Hi, my husband is stuck in Rome since last Thurs. If you are organising a bus will you contact him - 00353860895321 He will definately be interested in joining in...


----------



## aislingp (20 Apr 2010)

*Bus to London*

I am on facebook and there Woman trying to arrange a bus from Rome to London, facebook group name is car pool europe and her name is Afoue Ellison. Let me know by txt if interested +353860895321


----------



## lee1976 (20 Apr 2010)

*stuck in rome*

My mum & dad stuck in rome, they want to get to UK or Ireland,Can anyone help please?


----------



## lee1976 (20 Apr 2010)

Any news on any busses or car sharing, please let me know


----------



## aislingp (20 Apr 2010)

Hi Lee1976, can you contact me on ronanoh@hotmail.com


----------



## Lekkilek (20 Apr 2010)

Hey everyone, I will be flying into Rome tomorrow morning from Athens in an attempt to get back to England with my sister. Are there any coaches/buses/minibuses/cars with 2 seats left? Even if we can get a lift to as far as Paris, that would be great.


----------



## defthand11 (21 Apr 2010)

*Bus to UK from Rome.*

Terravision have a bus leaving Rome to London Victoria  St for 250 euros a place. You can buy the ticket at their cafe at Termini train station.


----------



## Geraldine2 (21 Apr 2010)

At least Ryanair are trying to do something to help.  It's a pity that european governments are not doing anything.


----------



## lightswitch (21 Apr 2010)

What are Ryanair doing Geraldine?  I have a friend who is hoping to fly to Spain with them on Friday.


----------



## Geraldine2 (21 Apr 2010)

defthand11 said:


> Terravision have a bus leaving Rome to London Victoria St for 250 euros a place. You can buy the ticket at their cafe at Termini train station.


 
It's something at least.


----------



## anuj21k (24 Apr 2010)

With air flights backup it might be irrelevant to post this, but it might be helpful for people still stuck and looking for a definite planned way out via land/sea route from Rome, Italy to Ireland.

1. From Rome, Termini train station take train to Paris leaves at Bercy Station in Paris. Journey Time approx. 15 hours.
2. Once in Paris Bercy take Metro number 14 to train Station St. Lazare. 5 mins. walk to metro station, 10 minutes by metro to St. Lazare.
3. Once at St. Lazare, Paris exit to main train station 2 mins. walk. Board a train to Cherbourg from here. Journey time 3 hours.
4. Once in Cherbourg take Bus number 8 to Marine or number 3 to Octori. 10 mins. walk from there to Ferry office.
5. From here, board Irish ferry from Cherbourg to Rosslare, Co Wexford. Journey time 17-18 hours.

Total journey with all wait will take around 2 days isn’t too bad and tickets cost around 600 euro for overall journey.
I will be happy if it helps even a single person.

Best of luck,
Anuj


----------

